# GM Please recall the OE battery as the car suffers greatly from it.



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

snowwy66 said:


> I had to go to 2 dealers before i got a new battery. First one told me nothing was wrong and to not leave my obd2 plugged in while parked. Everything worked better for a month before the heater started losing temperature again. Now i got a new battery and the car acts like a whole new 3 month old car.


I noticed the same thing as soon as the battery got replaced it drove like it was new. Im a little confused why the cars drive-ability suffers so greatly with a under rated battery. There should be a recall on the crappy OE battery for sure.

The car drives like new with a proper rated battery. You are doing a disservice to the Diesel community keeping these battery s in service.
Any where there is decent cold the cars performance and drive ability suffers greatly.
Maybe a re calibration of how the alternator operates is in order as well.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I have the original battery and car is 2.5years old and 53k Miles. I do drive long distance so maybe that helps. I doubt they will recall a battery, plus many have already been replaced.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Can't really fault gm for the batteries. Since they don't make em. 

We have no idea on the manufacture process. How long they sit at the battery plant AND the car plant before being installed. And how long these new glass batteries last. Although from the sounds of things. Looks like 3 years. 

I don't know the manufacture date of my old battery. Wished i would have looked. But my car was produced 8/27/16. I didn't buy the car till 9/27/17. Sitting around for 13 months obviously wasn't good for the battery. The gas cars get the same batteries as the diesels. 

And yeah, I think it sucks how the electronics are effected these days just because the battery starts dieing off. Today will be my first daytime driving with the new battery. I know how the heater works now. Can't wait to see how the headlight sensor works every time i hit shadows now.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

I've never heard of dealers charging the batteries in new cars sitting in the lots. 
I have heard of dealers jump starting dead batteries and then handing the keys to the car with the damaged battery to the new owner. 

This might be part of the problem, especially with diesels. 
Funny how you could never seem to find a new one for sale, but when you have a dealer track one down for you it has been sitting there for months. It's like they're both low in supply and low in demand.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Low temps for an extended time is going to wipe out any weaker battery. We've been in the teens/single digits for 10 days now, so what do you think is going to happen? 
My battery is 4 years old today, and due to the car beginning to start slowly this past week, I decided to replace it. 

Big deal. I also replaced my son's battery in his G6, my daughter's in her Grand Prix, and had to go jump start my son's ex-gf's car due to weak battery. It happens.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

While I think they did have a bunch of marginal batteries in these cars, it won't trigger a recall as it's not safety related. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------

